# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  محمود أمين صبري هو مخترع لغة البرانكا

## نادين

لو واحد اخرس عاوز يقول لواحد اعمى ابوك مات يعمل ايه ؟
طبعاً شئ مستحيل

لا مبقاش مستحيل ....

ده الطالب أمين محمود صبري .. اللي انا بفتخر بيه كمصري زيه عشان ده مش مجرد طالب عادي و لا عالم حتى عادي

محمود أمين صبري هو مخترع لغة البرانكا و ده لغة التواصل بين الكفيف و الأبكم و الأصم

محمود أمين صبري اصغر مؤلف في مصر كتب كتاب اسمه دليل الطالب العبقري و كتاب 30 قانون للمذاكرة الفعالة

محمود أمين صبري بيدرس صيدلة في جامعة المنصورة و هو من أسرة بسيطة جداً في سلامون القماش

محمود أمين صبري هو مؤسس علم الديناتولوجي و ده علم جديد

علم الدينا تولوجي هو علم بيدرس "المعلومة" و بيصنفها و العلماء بيعتبرو ان العلم ده هيكون أبو العلوم لأنه بيدرس أصل كل علم و هي "المعلومة"

محمود أمين صبري شاب زيي و زيك في سننا و يمكن أصغر

محمود أمين صبري دلوقتي بيعمل حاجة العلماء كلهم عجزو عن فعلها

محمود بيحاول دلوقتي فهم لغة الطيور و كيفية التواصل معها و بيقول انه متفائل جداً و كمان قال انه بيتوقع انه يوصل لنتايج مكانتش في الحسبان خالص
.
في بلدنا كوادر كتير مش بس كبار السن لكن الشباب كمان فيهم كوادر أكتر

----------

